# SMS versenden unter Linux (Monitoring)



## Daniel Wittberger (1. August 2005)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit wie ich mit einem am Server über USB angeschlossenem Handys SMS versenden kann. Das ganze soll über den Monitoring Dienst Nagios laufen. 

Besten Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. August 2005)

Frag' mal bei http://www.mobilant.net nach .... dort kannst du die SMS per HTTP-Schnittstelle übergeben. Außerdem sind die wirklich preisgünstig. 

Grüße von mir.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (3. August 2005)

Hallo. 

Das ist aber leider nicht der Sin der Sache. Da das für das Monitoring System ist braucht dies unbedingt eine vom Inet unabhängige Möglichkeit SMS zu versenden. Wenn der Router ausfällt wird auch keine SMS verschickt und dies wäre ein sehr großes Problem. Ich hab mir jedoch schon ein paar möglichkeiten sngesehen und werd diese mal testen. Danke für deine Antwort. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## imweasel (3. August 2005)

Daniel Wittberger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab mir jedoch schon ein paar möglichkeiten sngesehen und werd diese mal testen.



Hi,

sicherlich würde sich der eine oder andere (incl. mir selbst) auch für eine Lösung interessieren, d.h. wenn du ein paar Möglichkeiten nennen könntest.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. August 2005)

Sorry wegen der verspäteten Antwort. Also ich verwende ein etwas älteres Nokia-Handy welches mit einem Datenkabel an der USB-Schnittstelle des Server angeschlossen ist. Also Software zum SMS-Versenden haben is bei mir 2 in die engere Wahl geschafft. Erstes wäre hier mal die SMS-Server Tools .
Dann habe ich mich noch über GSMlib erkundigt. Leider habe ich hier keinen Link zur hand. Die SMS-Server-Tools habe ich noch nicht zum Laufen gebracht. Hab die Conig noch nicht ganz durchgearbeitet. Aber wenns mal läuft dürfte das Programm gar nicht mal so schlecht sein. Wenn jemand noch Tipps hat, welche Software man sonst noch verwenden könnte. Bitte melden!!


----------



## NiXiX (1. September 2005)

Salü.

Kurze Nachfrage: Habe das gleiche Problem.
Hast du jetzt ne Lösung?

Danke und Grüsse,
NiX


----------



## clechner (5. September 2005)

Vielleicht geht das auch mit Gammu bzw. Gammu++
einfach mal googeln.
CU
Chris


----------



## mcmodem (7. Dezember 2010)

ICh benutzt von DigiComm einen DA2110 SMS-Melder. Über Parallelport und einer Relaiskarte (Pollin) habe ich dann 8 MEldungen.


----------

